# Introducing Asuka!



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm rather new here and I though I'd post up some pictures of my very silly cat Asuka (pronounced oska). She sat like this for the better part of 30 min and looked at my bf and I taking pictures like "what? can't a person sit in peace? " Hehe it was great. :lol: 




















~Beth


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

oh my gosh! lol thats a great pic, wat a muffin


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a relaxed cat for sure!! Cute!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol: oh how funny :lol: I think Heather (one of the mods) has a cat that always sits like that!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Stephie said:


> :lol: oh how funny :lol: I think Heather (one of the mods) has a cat that always sits like that!


Yep, Oliver! He's a classic around here.  Sooo cute.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG!! She looks like my guy!!        

How much does she weigh? How cute!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Too funny


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Haha, awesome!! :lol:


----------



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

zippy96444 said:


> OMG!! She looks like my guy!!
> 
> How much does she weigh? How cute!!!!


Hehe she weighs in at 11 pounds, though, knowing how she eats it may be more at this point.... :roll: 


~Beth


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

She has the most beautiful eyes. And what a cool name. Dos it mean anything?


----------



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

Ann* said:


> She has the most beautiful eyes. And what a cool name. Does it mean anything?


Her name is Japanese and I have no idea what it means, I picked it up from an anime, Evangelion, which has a fiesty readheaded girl as a character. The name seemed to fit better than anything else I tried. She certainly thinks SHE owns the house :lol: 


~Beth


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: i love her


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Cute :!:


----------



## Furbabies (Jan 28, 2006)

LOL!
Great pic :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Beautiful kitty ^^


----------

